# Bjj



## GouRonin (Apr 17, 2002)

Is Saunder's BJJ the closest official BJJ school to me? I'm in London Ontario Canada. I know that there was some sort of BJJ tournament in Hamilton a while ago. Is there a school there?

Thanx.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 17, 2002)

Rochester is about 4 hours away, so as much as I'd like to say yes , there is Joslins in Hamilton, www.joslinskarate.com, about 2 hours away.  Jeff is a very good instructor and competitor.  If you stop by, tell him I said hi.

    - Kyle


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Rochester is about 4 hours away, so as much as I'd like to say yes , there is Joslins in Hamilton, www.joslinskarate.com, about 2 hours away.  Jeff is a very good instructor and competitor.  If you stop by, tell him I said hi.*



Hamilton is about one hour from me. Thanx!


----------



## Icepick (Apr 17, 2002)

But if you make the longer trip, you can beat me up!!!:boxing:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *But if you make the longer trip, you can beat me up!!!*



From what I understand you occupy enough space that I'd have to bring scaffolding to work around you.
 

I have been suffering setbacks with the Judo school. I like the ground work and would be willing to travel a bit to get what I want. I also have other reasons to be in that city which involve a dark and sinister ulterior motive.

The next time I am at the RENEGADE's I'll let you know! Thanx for the help. I also have been looking at at Judo school in Burlington.


----------



## Icepick (Apr 17, 2002)

Not anymore Gou -

I'm a little guy now, right KYLE?

Everyone, please look forward to my new book, "How to Make Weight for Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu", available in hardcover everywhere finer books are sold.


:barf:

You need to grapple Ron, aka "The Worst Case Scenario".


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 17, 2002)

I like to grapple but really it's a last ditch thing for me. I prefer to be able to move. I'd like to think I'd be like a monkey running up a tree.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> 
> *Not anymore Gou -
> 
> ...



Heck, anybody in class under 200 is little!



> *
> Everyone, please look forward to my new book, "How to Make Weight for Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu", available in hardcover everywhere finer books are sold.
> *



Table of Contents

1. Introduction
2. Eat less, exercise more
3. Get close
4. The Joy of Pizza (the night before)
5. Welcome to Super-Heavyweight



> *
> You need to grapple Ron, aka "The Worst Case Scenario". *



Oh, man! :rofl:

     - Kyle


----------



## Icepick (Apr 18, 2002)

I had NO PIZZA the morning of that tournament.  A triumph of will power, but alas, not enough...

Gou -

If you can make it out, I can't recommend the Roy Harris seminar enough.  He's great, and that's a lot of training over a couple of days.  Not to mention, his Q&A is open to all topics, and he's got a ton of knowledge.  Very analytical.


----------

